# Another Puppy!!!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it looks like I'm gonna find out what it's like to raise 2 puppies at once. Yikes!!!

Let me explain... Shadow's breeder called today and told me she has a puppy she wants to *give* me. You may remember she offered to give me one when we lost Shadow. Well, we haven't been in touch for awhile so, I wasn't sure she hadn't changed her mind. As a result of my uncertainty, I decided to look for one on my own. That's where Jan comes in with MyKee. He's coming to live here probably the 1st week of Oct. Guess when the other puppy will be ready to leave his mommy??? Yep, same week.

Boy, am I gonna need your support to get through this! I am excited about it, but at the same time, I'm very concerned about doing what's right for them both _and_ being able to keep my sanity in the process.

I emailed Jan as soon as I knew. God bless her, she called me and offered to "step up" MyKee's training to make it easier for me. She is such an angel!

I'll post pics as soon as I decide which one of the pups I'll take that Shadow's breeder is offering. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG !!!!!!!!! Leslie, I don't know whether you should laugh or cry, but we WILL support you in any way we can!!! Of course, I could come over and help out and maybe even take one off your hands. You'll be so flustered and exhausted from lack of sleep, that you'll likely not even notice a thing. Hmmmmmm........ yup, sounds like a plan. :biggrin1:

BTW ...... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

Tell us more, more, MORE!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow! Two pups! What does this do to the naming choices for the pups? 

I think it is time for you to change your name from Havashadow to Havahandful!

Congrats!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a challenge. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, you have been through so much in such a short time. If you could get through what you did with Shadow, you can get through 2 little puppies. In fact, it will probably be easier to housebreak 2 the same age, because they will learn from each other. Good luck!!!! And just keep your computer on 24/7 and holler when you need us. :biggrin1:

Maybe now MyKee can keep his name, and you can rename the 2nd one. Or, we have to start all over with names of "pairs" like...
Abbott and Costello
Dean and Jerry
Bud and Lou
Ben and Jerry

Oh, is the other pup a boy? If not...
Thelma and Louie
Antony and Cleo
Dharma and Greg


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havahandful, is right! 

Michele- Jan suggested that if MyKee is trained perhaps he can be the example for the other one. I sure hope so...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

Wow, two puppies!!! That's pretty amazing, but you can do it. Just think of all the fun you are going to have bringing up babies. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess this is what mother's of twins must feel like, huh? ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohmygosh, Leslie! You really hit the jackpot! :biggrin1: Yes, you will definitely have your hands full. But puppyhood doesn't last forever, and I'm sure you'll have 2 great dogs. How nice that Jan is stepping up MyKee's training. Hopefully, others on the Forum that have had 2 young dogs at the same time can give some good advice. Congratulations on getting 2 new furbabies!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

That's great news, Leslie. Here's hoping that the pups pick up each others GOOD habits!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your 2 puppies! Although, I do not have any advice...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> If you could get through what you did with Shadow, you can get through 2 little puppies. In fact, it will probably be easier to housebreak 2 the same age, because they will learn from each other.
> 
> Wow Leslie! I totally agree with Michele. And you have so much support here from everyone, you really don't have to worry, it will be ok. They way I see it you are just double blessed. Been kissed by the angel twice:angel: :angel:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Leslie,

Good things happen to good people!  Congratulations! :whoo: Do you know if you'll get a boy or girl from Shadow's breeder?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

How amazing....and you have two wonderful breeders!!!

Shadow is sending his love to you!!! Figures you need 2 to replace his love!!!

Lovies!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Leslie, you have been through so much in such a short time. If you could get through what you did with Shadow, you can get through 2 little puppies. In fact, it will probably be easier to housebreak 2 the same age, because they will learn from each other.


MyKee's close to being potty trained so I'm watching him like a hawk to keep him that way which means the others don't dare mess up either They figure if he can do it, so can they. :biggrin1:


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

AWWWW That's just what Marvin looked like! So adorable!! Good luck!

Carol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
HOW EXCITING! I get to play with two puppies now  What great news... double the fun!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*
(Yes we are here for you!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, that is so exciting. :biggrin1: Huge Hava Hugs. I think they will require less time from you in that they will entertain and play with each other. I feel like one major problem with having an only dog is that they become so reliant on you alone for companionship and playtime. Keep us posted on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, Kubrick and I are SO excited for you to be getting two lovable puppies in one week! Although I say that means twice the pottying, Kubrick says that's twice the number of kisses!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I am so happy for you, two puppies will certainly turn that frown upside down!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!! 
So exciting!!! JEALOUS!! hahaha!!
And yes, Shadow must think you need 2 puppies to replace Shadow's energy and love!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Double Trouble!:biggrin1:

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my GOODness Leslie how exciting for you and your family. Congratulations you are going to be a great mommy to both these fur babies.

Now we all know why Amanda really moved to CA.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW!!!What great news!! I am sure you know frome experience, that we are ALL here for you, as I am sure you will go thru the "what have I done" stage!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats! Jealous is right......really, I'm so excited for you. I have been inquiring about a puppy, but my husband said NO. So, I'll have my puppy vicariously through you and your stories and photos! 
You'll be kind of busy for awhile, but as you know, it does settle down. You'll have so much fun!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, two puppies. Well, you should get plenty of sleep as they should wear each other out throughout the day. Congratulations.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

AWWWW two havs- you are going to be sopping wet with puppy kisses.
They will do fine. We got two golden retrievers at the same time and they
trained great together.

CONGRATS!

Marie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hehehe. That is so exciting! I can't believe it is the same week. So exciting!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Well, it looks like I'm gonna find out what it's like to raise 2 puppies at once. Yikes!!!
> 
> Let me explain... Shadow's breeder called today and told me she has a puppy she wants to *give* me. You may remember she offered to give me one when we lost Shadow. Well, we haven't been in touch for awhile so, I wasn't sure she hadn't changed her mind. As a result of my uncertainty, I decided to look for one on my own. That's where Jan comes in with MyKee. He's coming to live here probably the 1st week of Oct. Guess when the other puppy will be ready to leave his mommy??? Yep, same week.
> 
> ...


Awww, that's sweet! Now you have will have MHS! You have been through a lot and it's nice to see things are coming around after all the sadness.

Hugs to your growing family. Keep us updated on the choice for a new pup!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Double the fun!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't believe I almost missed this thread!!!!! WOW and yes there is something going on here -- I agree Shadow must have thought you needed two to fill her paws.

Now Names- can there be any other choice? Lucy and Rickee of course. Only kidding!!!

can't wait to see pictures of the new(er) pup and of course more pictures of that cute kissing Mykee,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Leslie!I'm absolutely positive you can do this.You are strong.......I think it is exciting:whoo:


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie! What a handful of complete joy you will have yourself


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Leslie--your emotional roller coaster continues! I am happy for you.

I did not get 2 at the same time, but mine are only 10 weeks apart. Katie, the breeder of my 2nd, had Roxie very well trained when she came to us and it made life much easier.

My only advice is:
1. Remember one on one time.
2. Be flexible. What might work for one won't necessarily work for 2.
3. Enjoy every minute!!!!! 
4. Keep the camera always accessible--you will not believe the frequency of photo ops you will have.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> 4. Keep the camera always accessible--you will not believe the frequency of photo ops you will have.


Not just for the ops. but for all us crazy people also he he..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sooo happy for you!!!! You are going to have soo much fun those first couple of weeks. I can not wait to see pics of them together!!!!! Enjoy all the puppy kissess!!!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, Leslie!! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person! Wow!! Two at once!! What fun!!

Marsha


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your 2 furbabies! What fun! Looking forward to pictures! I can't wait to see your new Avatar with 2 furbabies!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow, Leslie! I wondered if this would happen, but I never dreamed it would be so close together. Amazing!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie, how wondrful, congratulations! judith


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Leslie! :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: 

You're gonna be one busy gal. Better yet, your house will be full of twice the love :hug: Can't wait to see the pics!

Wanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here he is! The breeder says he often makes them laugh w/his antics. She also says he's very sweet.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What a cutie! Can you believe how similar the coloring is of the two pups? I can't wait to see them together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Leslie--------he is CUTE!He certainly scores high on the cuteness scale!:baby::kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Leslie! Puppies cometh! Wow a DOUBLE blessing for you and your fam! I am so happy for you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

He is adorable and his coloring is so similar to Mykee's. But he does look like he has brighter colored eyebrows and maybe wavier coat. 

Congratulations again on your double trouble. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like Leslie is having twins! They are both so adorable and I can't wait either!!!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Leslie, puppy#2 could not be cuter. They will look like bookends!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I am very happy for you Leslie. I know that you will do wonderfully and that the two babies will have a wonderful mommy to look after them and make their lives very enjoyable.

Best Of Luck and Congratulations.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I just thought naming one was tough...now I gotta come up w/2 names! Geesh... Maybe I'll check out baby names for "twin" or "pairs" names.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, I just cant believe, from all you sent through with Shadow, now you are getting 2!!! Your new little guy looks just like Logan!!! You guys must be so excited!!!
Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

I'm so excited for you. Having had two (or more) puppies a number of times in my life, I think it's great for them and not that much more difficult for you. Especially with havs being so social. This way when you have to be away, they have each other. Look at these two, they found themselves unexpectedly sharing a home (mine -- long story) and they became attached really quickly. When I have to leave for a few hours, I come back and they're laying down near each other. Not exactly the same scenario, but I love having more than one.

Get some good rest now and keep smiling. BTW, I like Ben & Jerry, but then again I *like* Ben & Jerry. ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow another cutie, and another boy, I'm a little particle to the boys since I have 3. What fun you will have.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute. They do look like they could be twins.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, he is also so cute. You are just going to have an incredibly cute fall. And they do look similar. The names that immediately popped into my when I saw your second little boy was *Peter* and *Pan*. Isn't there a peter in Jan's litter though? The new little guy just reminded me of a Pan. can't wait to see a picture of all three of you together.  :whoo: ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute, I'm jealous!! What fun you will have!!!!! I like "Ben" and "Jerry" too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since I happen to be partial to human names for my dogs (Isabelle and Isadora), I searched popular twin boy names. Since they are dogs, you may want them to sound totally different instead of the cute rhyming that they have. I like Noah and Parker 


Jacob & Joshua (also #1 in 2005)
Matthew & Michael (also #2 in 2005)
Daniel & David (also #3 in 2005)
Isaac & Isaiah
Landon & Logan
Taylor & Tyler
Brandon & Bryan (or Brian)
Christian & Christopher
Andrew & Matthew
Ethan & Evan
Jacob & Joseph
Joseph & Joshua
Alexander & Benjamin
Caleb & Joshua
Joshua & Matthew
Nathan & Nicholas
Andrew & Anthony
Jayden & Jordan (also Jaden & Jordan)
Elijah & Isaiah
Alexander & Nicholas
Hayden & Hunter
Logan & Luke
Christopher & Nicholas
Jacob & Zachary
John & William
Nathan & Noah
Benjamin & Samuel
James & John
Jordan & Justin
Alexander & Anthony
Jacob & Jordan
Joseph & Michael
Nicholas & Noah
Alexander & Andrew
Alexander & Christopher
Andrew & Jacob
Christopher & Matthew
Elijah & Ethan
Jacob & Samuel
James & Joseph
Matthew & Ryan
Jacob & Matthew
Jason & Justin
Jordan & Joshua
Andrew & William
Benjamin & Jacob
Ethan & Nathan
Gabriel & Michael
Jacob & Justin
Jacob & Tyler
Jonathan & Joshua
Jose & Juan
Mark & Matthew
Alexander & William
Cameron & Christian
Joseph & Nicholas
Joshua & Zachary
Logan & Lucas
Parker & Preston
Robert & William


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Another pair of names...Sky and Sunny. I love Luke and Logan too. 

Keeper and Cooper


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree, Lucas & Logan is cute. So, is Parker & Preston!
How about Kendal & Jackson - no wait a minute, Kendals a girl name. _(Any other wine drinkers out there?)_
Truly amazing how similar they are.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Then of course there's always Milo and Otis (even though one was a cat in the movie).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just saw the picture of him and did a double take. I can't get over how similar their coloring is! They are both stunning!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeez Amanda , I hope you took that list from somewhere & didnt have to type the whole thing!!! Poor Leslie, she is going to have so many names to choose from!!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Great news!!! It will be so much fun. Annabelle is very jealous. She has always wanted a baby brother or sister. I think they are much happier when there are two to entertain each other. You have been blessed by the compassion of two breeders. I'm sure there will be only smiles in your future. I, also like Ben and Jerry for their names. All sweet and sugar!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love all these names. Esp. Hayden and Hunter. Little preppy Havs!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie is your head spinning with all these names? I am so bad with names I know exactley where I am going if I ever get #3. Everyone has come up with some really great names.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, every time I open this post, I just grin and grin and grin. As you can tell we are all so delighted for you. I love Kendal and Jackson- I don't think Kendal has to be a girls name. how bout william and sonoma (sonny) 

smith and wesson (wes) 

butch and sundance (also sonny) 

jesse and james (Jesse was high on my list for my Jassy) 

mason and dixon 

a little off the keeper theme. 

and I always wanted to name one of my boys Beau--- but I was over ruled not sure what the match would be-- but maybe they need their individuality...


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Leslie, I am so happy for you and that is from my heart, you see He always sends you a rainbow after the rain.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, I just picked up on this thread today and I am so excited for you. Double your pleasure, double your fun, remember that is what you will have. It will probaby drive you nuts at first, but it will be a fun nuts. I really wish I had the nerve to get another one, but not yet.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- I just saw the picture of your second baby! You are the Mom of beautiful twins!! I just can't wait to hear stories of their antics together. This whole situation has brought smiles to all of us here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jake and Zack are cute names.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie,

I can't get over how much they look alike! You know everyone is going to think they are twins when you take them out on walks. When are both of their birthday's - which one is younger? I know Jan is in Texas (Yeah! I was born in Austin and Kohana is a Texas baby also) but where is the other breeder? Are you flying out to pick up both in the same week? Your hubby could go with you and you could make a big puppy pickup! Haha! I envy you - they are both super cute! I really think Shadow made this all possible, even them looking like twins. We all get to live through your experiences with the twins and pictures too! Very happy for you! 
:baby: :baby:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Missy*

How's Derek to go with your Beau?? (Beau Derek)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Leslie, he is also so cute. You are just going to have an incredibly cute fall. And they do look similar. The names that immediately popped into my when I saw your second little boy was *Peter* and *Pan*. Isn't there a peter in Jan's litter though? The new little guy just reminded me of a Pan. can't wait to see a picture of all three of you together.  :whoo: ound:


You have a great memory! Yes, there is a Peter in the litter. I think he's going to be the one who stays here.
Peter and Pan is cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of names Amanda and there are some cute ones in there.
I love the name Echo for a dog and it never seemed to fit any of my dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I can't get over how much they look alike! You know everyone is going to think they are twins when you take them out on walks. When are both of their birthday's - which one is younger?
> :baby: :baby:


I haven't seen the birthdates, but it sounds as if they're very close in age. It's a good thing one has a tan tipped tail because they do look very much alike in color but I think MyKee has more silver


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Leslie, we are very happy that you're getting two puppies.....That will be fun. It makes us want to get another one....we just saw a cute little black and white puppy (Buddy) yesterday who lives just a few blocks from us....This really got us started thinking of getting MHS shots.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

rick- don't bother with shots-- they don't work -- -only cure for MHS is another pup--- and then you might want a 3rd....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
just got back from a NYC trip and discovered this thread. I am THRILLED to read about your 'twin-win'!!! One is cuter than the other. Best of luck to you, your family and the puppets!
Maryam.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

how about, keepers of the rainbow, *rain* and *bow*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie,

How about

*Rigel* - is the brightest star in the constellation Orion and the seventh brightest star in the sky

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigel

*Vega* - is the brightest star in the constellation Lyra, the fifth brightest star in the sky and the second brightest star in the Northern celestial hemisphere

It is going to be so much fun with these little guys!
Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!










Thanks for tipping me off to this thread, Laurie 

That is great news! I think you will have a blast and they will be wonderful together, you may have moments of stress when they get into puppy mischief, but don't let that scare you from the long run fun and happiness.

Lots of great name ideas  I have a "Jacob" and a "Hunter"......those are my sons' names, so I LOVE those. hehe.

I still like Lucky...and Vegas.

Ben and Jerry.........too cute, and I can't stop EATING the stuff, my personal favorite is PB cup, Coffee toffee, and "everything but the". OH, and Cinnamon buns.

ound:

Star and Buck. 

Whatever you decide will be darling, because they are both a cute as can be....I cant' wait to see pictures of them together. You are so lucky!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought you might want to be tipped off to this great news !!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW! How in the world did I miss this thread?!

Leslie - Congratulations!!! We are SOOOOO happy for you and your family. Both pups could not be going to a better home!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, I am away from my computer for about a week due to out of town guests and come back to find out Leslie is having twins (sort of)!!

Congratulations! I suppose this is where the old saying, "when it rains, it pours" comes into play. I am very happy for you Leslie. Both puppies are adorable.

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't this so exciting?? Gosh, Leslie, I hope you don't mind sharing those little guys, because it looks like they'll be inheriting a whole slew of godparents here!! eace: 

Your 2nd boy is soooooooooooooo darn cute!! Oh my gosh, I can hardly remember what Ricky was like at that age. Maybe I need to start over with a third Hav? HA ! 

Oh and pictures! Yes, pictures! Lots and lots of pictures, Leslie! You poor thing..... I'm tired just thinking about you in the next few weeks! Hey, Amanda, you'll have to take pics for her I think. She'll be too pooped to click away. lol


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh wow!! 2 beautiful black and tans!!
You are so blessed!!:bounce: 

Good luck with the name-hunt!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Great news Leslie. I am going thru the puppy stage now with Jax & it is so much fun watching him grow & seeing his personality. You will have difficult moments but they do not last long & it is soooo worth it!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Amanda...great list of names .....


there is also...

Michael and Jordan!!! eace: for those of us sports fans!


----------



## susanwk (Jul 21, 2007)

Leslie,

I just got online for the first time in a few days and read all of your news about not only one, but two new puppies! I am so happy for you. I think the two puppies will be fun. I know that I think about getting another one for Zara alot because I just think she would enjoy the company....but my husband would never agree....

So....I bet it is going to be so much fun...work, yes, but all worth it! Especially as it will bring you so much happiness after all you've been through!

So excited for you!

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, any new pictures or updates???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this is the weekend Leslie is on vacation so we are going to have to wait for more puppy updates, name choices, etc... sigh! She should have taken her laptop to keep us updated!:nono: This is an exciting time in our lives!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ The main update is about me...I'm tagging along w/hubby on a business trip :biggrin1: We're in NY until Fri. then we head to Philadelphia. We return home a week from today, Wed. 

As for dates, Jan is suggesting I wait at least a week between their arrivals. This will allow me to reinforce the training she's doing and allow him to get settled a bit and bond to us before beginning to bond w/the other pup. I think she's a pretty "smart cookie!" and I agree w/her. 

I love all your name suggestions. Thank you all! Since there's two of them, I'm thinking I'd like to go w/a "pairs" theme, not necessarily star related. Though, Marie, I do like your suggestions of Rigel and Vega. I'll see what my DH says. He's being a bit difficult about the names... We were discussing them on the flight. So far, he's only telling me which ones he doesn't like, not any he does like. Grrr... In my frustration w/him I suggested to him we name them Licorice and Jelly Bean, since they both have black in their coats. He just gave me "the look" ound: 

Amanda~ WOW! That was an amazing list! Unfortunately, I tend to go with names that don't belong to people, probably because I don't want to offend anyone who may not like having to share their name w/a dog. Since I have so many students in and out of my life, I can never be sure that won't be the case.

The names of some of my former pets have been; Smokey, Dutchess, Riggy, Ashes, Cinder, Casey (DH named her , Peishi (/Pee-she/ means "kitty" in Farsi). As you see, I like different and unusual.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's some website's for naming twin pets

http://lowchensaustralia.com/names/twinnames.htm

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namespairs.htm

http://www.funny-dog.com/dognames/matchingdognames.htm#Matching


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I really wish there was an opportunity to get together while you are out here !!! 

Why not open the naming up to your students? They were a part of shadow's life, and you know that they will be with these two - kids sometimes have the best ideas!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are doing the Jersey drive route to Phila., you could stop by on Friday and meet my troops????


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige~ Those are awesome links! Looks like I'll be busy sifting through those for awhile. There's so many to choose from. Thanks so much!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I wish we were heading your direction but, we're meeting relatives in York before heading back to Philadelphia. Thanks for the invite, can I take a rain check? DH comes to the corporate headquarters in NY every yr or two, I'll be sure to include your house on the next itinerary, ok? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

absolutely!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Paige~ Those are awesome links! Looks like I'll be busy sifting through those for awhile. There's so many to choose from. Thanks so much!


Your welcome, I thought it would give you something fun to do on your trip, and your with hubby so you can run them by him.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Paige~ Those are awesome links! Looks like I'll be busy sifting through those for awhile. There's so many to choose from. Thanks so much!


Do you like the name Piglet? I might as well hang a feedbag around his neck! ound: 
Look what he got today in the mail. He promptly laid down on it and got comfortable. Then ViKee came and sniffed it and ran him off and said you were hers. They're debating the issue :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
I thought my eyes were crossing when I read about your cat's name: Peishi! I'm Iranian and felt delighted to discover a farsi word in this Forum! What fun!!! Unfortunately the farsi name for dog is 'sagg', which doesn't sounds that nice...
Maryam.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations .. 
I think it is wonderful . They will have each other to amuse one another and I think you are right one will learn from the other .. Hopefully all good things !!
I am sure it will be a little stressful in the beginning - just until you have a bit of a routine and you get the ducks lined up .. Then it will be a piece of cake .. 
One thing you can be sure of -I do not think one of them will suffer from seperation anxiety .!
I think it is great and you will have lots of fun ..
Maybe some of the breeders can give you a few hints as to what to expect and what to do in the beginning as I am sure it is a little like having a small litter with just with one or two puppies .
Double the pleasure - double the fun .. So happy for you ..


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We always had cats - and kittens and I had a theme of names which will be quite obvious to most - but I loved the names!

Chevis
Regal
Stoli
Schnapps
Cassis
Brandy
Zima
Bacardi

All boy or girl names

I also had 
Smokey and Stormy
valo (pronounce vall Lo) and Vince (Vinnie or Vincey)

but my fav was always

Cassis ( pronounced Kah cease) and Chevis
Stoli and Schnapps

Gee wonder what my theme was... :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine were you looking in my liquor cabinet?? Please just save me some Patron if you must.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL - one of my other *FAVS!!!!!!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> We always had cats - and kittens and I had a theme of names which will be quite obvious to most - but I loved the names!
> 
> Chevis
> Regal
> ...


You wino, you!! arty: :tea: LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Leslie,
> I thought my eyes were crossing when I read about your cat's name: Peishi! I'm Iranian and felt delighted to discover a farsi word in this Forum! What fun!!! Unfortunately the farsi name for dog is 'sagg', which doesn't sounds that nice...
> Maryam.


Maryam~ The cat I mentioned was an Exotic (formerly called Exotic Shorthair) who are remotely related to the Persian breed. At the time I got Peishi, I had a student who was from Iran (formerly Persia) so, I asked his mom what the Farsi word was for cat. I can't remember what she said it was. However, she told me the equivalent for kitty was peishi (my spelling). That was it for his name. I loved it! He was such a great cat. Believe it or not, he acted "dog-like" in many ways :laugh: Now I'm in love w/a dog breed that acts "cat-like" in many ways. Go figure...ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Do you like the name Piglet? I might as well hang a feedbag around his neck! ound:
> Look what he got today in the mail. He promptly laid down on it and got comfortable. Then ViKee came and sniffed it and ran him off and said you were hers. They're debating the issue :biggrin1:


Jan~ I'm glad it made it there safely and that it's a hit! You let me know who wins the battle, MyKee or ViKee. I'm not opposed to having either one, you know. One of each would work just as well for us as two boys would. If you think that would be best!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Jan~ I'm glad it made it there safely and that it's a hit! You let me know who wins the battle, MyKee or ViKee. I'm not opposed to having either one, you know. One of each would work just as well for us as two boys would. If you think that would be best!


ViKee is a tiny girl and wouldn't hold up to your peke. You'd be a wreck worrying about her. With MyKee, you'd worry about your peke LOLOLOL I'm teasing, he's a sweetheart that gets along with any size.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
If she has attitude, size doesn't matter! That Peke didn't dare chase around my almost 5 pounder! Just gotta act way bigger than you are!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> If she has attitude, size doesn't matter! That Peke didn't dare chase around my almost 5 pounder! Just gotta act way bigger than you are!


Leslie always worried about Shadow with her peke because Shadow was smaller. ViKee can hold her own with the other puppies but I think Leslie would be a wreck and ViKee is the smallest puppy I've had. Come to think of it, I'd be a wreck too. :fear:


----------

